# X-TOOLS, 18 piece tool kit, great buy if your looking to save the cash..



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I purchased a X-TOOLS 18 piece kit, and i thought as i often see people on here asking about what tool kit to buy for a weekend warrior i thought id give it a wrap.
I know its no comparison to park tools but its a nice little kit with basically everything you need to strip down you bike, and for $60 its great value if you want to do the basic up keep and repairs to your bike, and i just saw tonight that CRC has it going on special now for $47 which is great value imo.
I wont list everything thats in it here as its easy for you to google it, but just wanted to let the ones out there interested that there is a real cheap alternative to the real expensive tools out there that will let you do everything on your bike at home, and i also see X-tools also sell a bigger kit thats very cheap aswell..
I know you get what you pay for but everything worked totally sweet for me, of course they are not the sort of tools you would buy to use every day as a mechanic but they do the job well if your only using them for the normal up keep of your bike.
Has anybody else used one of these kits n whats your thoughts on it?
cheers guys n happy ridin..:thumbsup:


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Good lookin' out Tone. That is actually a very functional looking kit. Not padded with a bunch of useless filler like uncommon cone wrenches and chain cleaning devices. It also has what looks to be a reversable multi type crank puller which is really cool. I am just a home mechanic, but have the luxury I guess of owning all Park stuff. I bought everything individually because Park kits in particular seem pretty useless with lots of redundancy. Needless to say it cost alot to gather enough Park stuff to do everything but press a headset into my bike. 
That is a perfect looking kit that you linked to if the stuff doesn't break the first time you use it.
Plus rep for you.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

ghettocop said:


> Good lookin' out Tone. That is actually a very functional looking kit. Not padded with a bunch of useless filler like uncommon cone wrenches and chain cleaning devices. It also has what looks to be a reversable multi type crank puller which is really cool. I am just a home mechanic, but have the luxury I guess of owning all Park stuff. I bought everything individually because Park kits in particular seem pretty useless with lots of redundancy. Needless to say it cost alot to gather enough Park stuff to do everything but press a headset into my bike.
> That is a perfect looking kit that you linked to if the stuff doesn't break the first time you use it.
> Plus rep for you.


cheers mate, ive had mine for a lil while now and used all the tools and it works just fine, it does have the crank puller in there, and it works great, the tools actually are made pretty well, i know they are no park tools, but for what i do to a couple of my bikes it works sweet, they are not the sort of tools that break the first time, and its a great idea for those that would prefer to spend their cash on their bike n not on tools, they are also a pretty good idea as a set to have under the seat of the car as a second set for emergencies, just thought id give them a lil erap, cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Got mine on order thanks for this post!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the post, looks like a great deal


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

^^^^ its my pleasure guys, im glad i posted it if it helped you guys, you will be very happy with the kit imo its great value n pretty good tools for the weekend warrior n for 50 bucks ya cant go wrong, cheers


----------



## Iksobarg (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm late in catching up here. Thanks for posting/sharing for us DIY peeps . I got a used bike last summer and have been soo slow to realize I need some proper tools now.


----------

